# Jetter-Cart or Trailer?



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in the process of building my own custom jetter from a pressure washer. More of a hobby or a way to kill time, but I'm hoping I can convert it to a jetter to make some money with. I've never used a cart jetter, got all my experiance with a Spartan 738/758 trailer jetter. Electric Eel and General make some cart jetters that do 3000+ psi and 4.5+ gpm for around 4K. Not sure on the price for a 758 trailer jetter but I think they are around 10-12k. I would be doing mostly residential/ light commercial jobs.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Will said:


> I'm in the process of building my own custom jetter from a pressure washer. More of a hobby or a way to kill time, but I'm hoping I can convert it to a jetter to make some money with. I've never used a cart jetter, got all my experiance with a Spartan 738/758 trailer jetter. Electric Eel and General make some cart jetters that do 3000+ psi and 4.5+ gpm for around 4K. Not sure on the price for a 758 trailer jetter but I think they are around 10-12k. I would be doing mostly residential/ light commercial jobs.


All we have is a cart jet, don't remember what brand but it works on 99% of our jobs. It doesn't work well in 6" but with a different nozzle I'm sure that could change. It is heavy and we have to put it on our trucks with a set of ramps if we are by ourself but is a nice piece of equipment to have, the cart can also get in pretty tight spots ( under 36" wide ) for those times you need to run a lot of hose in someones back yard.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Used homebuilt cart today to unstop 8" main for city, got 4000 psi at 5 gpm with 3/8 warthog cut root like a champ . Only down side if you get out over 100 ft don't have much pull in 8" line


----------



## pro2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

*owner Dale's Plumbing*

I have a o"brian cart jetter 7gpm with a wart hog nozzel. for sale I'm in kansas. excellant shape, extra hose and reel to bring inside. Also have new electric jetter used one time.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a trailer jet and it's been many years since I saw a sewer or storm drain line over 12 inch and my jet does fine in it.


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

we have the spartan warrior it is a great machine and it will open just about anything!!!!


----------

